# Pics Needed For New GSD Banner



## shepherds (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,

We're in the process of upgrading/updating some things here. An announcement will come soon. 

In anticipation of this, we would like to design a new banner. We're inviting you to submit images of your beautiful dog(s) for our creative team to use.

By submitting an image in this thread, you are giving the owners of this site the permission to use the image(s) for our banner on germanshepherds.com. 

Requirements:

- high resolution files
- images of your German Shepherd ONLY (i.e. leave the humans out )
- as little clutter in the background as possible (i.e. a picture of your dog in front of a garden full of flowers might not work so well as oppose to your dog in front of a white wall).

Thank you in advance and we hope you have fun with this. Our creative team will do the choosing based on what they feel will best fit into their design concept of the banner.

Yung


----------



## Administrator (Jan 25, 2010)

BUMP - needs your pup images ASAP so we can work on a proof for the banner.

Jeff M


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Not sure if these can work


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Here's some pics of Tasha, hope you can use one! Ty.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is Lisl if you can use it.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Whole body, headshot, front-side?  puppy pics or adult?


----------



## Administrator (Jan 25, 2010)

Black Kali said:


> Whole body, headshot, front-side?  puppy pics or adult?


Honestly the more you post the better without anything blocking the view. Creative will review images and look for ones that can fit in.

We did an update on this site recently as an example:
Doberman Talk Forums

Thanks,
Jeff M


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Here's some


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

Could someone steer me to where I find instrux on uploading pics. Tried dragging, maybe too big but if I dragged into the reply box it just created a new page. I did the attached file thing and if I go to control panel/uploads it looks like it might be there but how to move to this thread? Also I cannot seem to locate the place where instrux on posting would be. Thanks.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Hope this works.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

I like this one.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Or this


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

So I just couldn't pick one! 
One of them really is with him up against a white wall 

Just call me Traveler's Mom! I love my boy.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

couple of more.


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Too many to choose from!!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

All these beautiful shepherds-how would one choose.
These are some of my favorite pictures of Max.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Elsieb said:


> Could someone steer me to where I find instrux on uploading pics. Tried dragging, maybe too big but if I dragged into the reply box it just created a new page. I did the attached file thing and if I go to control panel/uploads it looks like it might be there but how to move to this thread? Also I cannot seem to locate the place where instrux on posting would be. Thanks.


Go into forums shown above and how to select pictures then scroll down to how to post pictures. Many use photo bucket or flickr to post photos.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Chris n al (Jan 31, 2016)

Living life in the mud...


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]

Are you taking black and white photos??


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Here's the color version as well. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm guessing they're going to edit the backgrounds out. The doberman banner has a common background substituted and the old one here has a generic background. 

Do you just need a background that is not necessarily white or light, but one that has a flat or distant background without a lot of detail around the body silhouette so it can be "extracted" without looking funny?


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Few puppy pics for now  I'll post some recent soon

small version, and example of masked file











http://flatvoxel.com/digitallevil/_U3A0609_gsd.jpg

and, to make designers life easier (if you chose any of these photos) layered mask file:

http://flatvoxel.com/digitallevil/_U3A0609_gsd.png

small size:










large and mask:

http://flatvoxel.com/digitallevil/_U3A0851_gsd.jpg

http://flatvoxel.com/digitallevil/_U3A0851_gsd.png

small:










large and mask:

http://flatvoxel.com/digitallevil/_U3A0810_gsd.jpg

http://flatvoxel.com/digitallevil/_U3A0810_gsd.png


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

*My girls..*


~

~

~

~

~

~


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max and his ball


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Another of Lisl at about 1 year.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I say with all these beautiful pictures. Bring back the photo contest. :thumbup:


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

can't quit..


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I was going to submit but these are all far better than anything I've taken of my dogs. What talented photographers you all are.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I was going to submit but these are all far better than anything I've taken of my dogs. What talented photographers you all are.


Go ahead and post! We want to see your dog anyhow! 

Really, it is just for the fun of it!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

View attachment 358577


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Loneforce said:


> I say with all these beautiful pictures. Bring back the photo contest. :thumbup:


wonder why it went away?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> wonder why it went away?


I agree! It would be fun to have a either a contest or just a thread for anybody to post pictures!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## shepherds (Dec 23, 2009)

Whoa..you guys/gals are amazing at responding to this call for help! 

Yung


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

You need to change the banner more often so they all get a chance to be a banner dog!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

That or create some generalized location so that we can add new pictures without having to start a new thread.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

shepherds said:


> Whoa..you guys/gals are amazing at responding to this call for help!
> 
> Yung


Thanks Yung for the fun opportunity ZZ Top -GSD's - They're bad... They're nationwide.....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So, if you're looking for hi-res pictures, then the 800 x 600 limit does not apply in this thread?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I think it would be great if this banner could feature something that no other banner CAN feature - because the GSD is like no other breed.

Why not wait and take a little more time to do the banner in a way that could honor the GSD....

A law enforcement GSD (in working harness), a military GSD (in action), a guide dog gsd (guiding the blind), a working line and a show line GSD.

THIS breed deserves the best banner for being so versatile for 100 years!

They deserve to be shown in accomplishments - decade after decade. Not just 4 body shots like the dobe banner or 3 head shots like the Lab site. Our breed is the best, versatile and most accomplished. The banner should pay tribute to those aspects of the breed.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cafall & Efa


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

117 Years!


----------



## Chris n al (Jan 31, 2016)

Stonevintage said:


> I think it would be great if this banner could feature something that no other banner CAN feature - because the GSD is like no other breed.
> 
> Why not wait and take a little more time to do the banner in a way that could honor the GSD....
> 
> ...


 agree


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Stonevintage said:


> I think it would be great if this banner could feature something that no other banner CAN feature - because the GSD is like no other breed.
> 
> Why not wait and take a little more time to do the banner in a way that could honor the GSD....
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

And everyone has posted gorgeous pictures of these awesome dogs. Really enjoy looking at them.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

Mile AKA Gavin Vom Eisenraben G-litter




























Hopefully the new logo features a sable!


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

the only one with a white background i could find


----------



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wish my mom wasn't in the background...but that's what happens when you go visit I guess lol


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Picture of my first German Shepherd-Karat- who I keep thinking about - he must be visiting me.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max's puppy pictures


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm new to uploading photos here, let's see if it worked! This is a pic of my boy Shadow, even with his soft ears (I tried taping but it didn't work) I always thought he was handsome. He was a long coated GSD.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I hope we will see our members' dogs in the new banner and not just professional working dogs. There are so many beautiful dogs represented here. I love looking at all the pictures.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jenny720 said:


>


:thumbup:This is a great picture. Sitting there all loyal and proud.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Another


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Liam von Sitz von der Hose, aka K-9 Boomer.


----------



## robt555 (Jun 12, 2002)

Here are a couple of recent photos


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Pics of the puppy and pics of the senior


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Joining in


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks loneforce! He looks very patriotic in this photo.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Enjoyed everyone's photos great pictures and beautiful dogs!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Hoby Boy....


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max- some action shots


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

WIBackpacker said:


>


Awesome I want to do this soon! We have someone that lives very close by who teaches this.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Pictures of my Bear


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)




----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd like to know, will these images be used for ANYTHING other than this forum's banner or be considered property of the forum/its owners/the staff etc.?


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

*Here's a few to consider : * )*

Here's a couple pics of my 2.


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

*2 more!*

2 more pics of my 3 yr. old female and 8 mo. old male.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

Let's see if this is large enough to see Just started using the forum and getting used to things here.


----------



## CheyCher (Sep 26, 2014)

*Cherokee*

Lots of beautiful pictures everyone!


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

CheyCher said:


> Lots of beautiful pictures everyone!



They all truly are! There are plenty of good looking breeds, but to me there is something very special about GSDs that no other breed has. They are just perfect creatures - intelligent, graceful, beautiful, endlessly loyal and caring, neither too huge nor too small... just perfect


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

HappyGoLucky said:


> CheyCher said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of beautiful pictures everyone!
> ...


They are a priveledge to own and my life would not be the same without one:smile:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

ooo how exciting! Here are the plainest background photo's I could find of my guy. I attached probably way to many pictures but you never know which one might suit your need  I hope these are the right size as it took me close to an hour to choose and upload these photo's :laugh:



































































Puppy shots


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't help but to notice how much fun all these dogs are having. They are all living very good lives. It makes me sad knowing that lots of dogs will never live the life of these dogs


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

DSC_1645 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_1649 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_1404 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_1427 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_1460 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_1703 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_2741 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_2359 by bella_67, on Flickr

Untitled by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_0532 (1) by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_9758 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_1187 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_2929 by bella_67, on Flickr


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

pictures of my Pasta


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

llombardo said:


> I can't help but to notice how much fun all these dogs are having. They are all living very good lives. It makes me sad knowing that lots of dogs will never live the life of these dogs


Very true!

The way I look at it (and mine is the first dog for me) - it's a huge responsibility. We take them away from their mom/dad/siblings, it's our duty to make sure they are healthy, happy, clean and fed. They have feelings, emotions, thoughts. It indeed makes me very sad that a lot of people out there get a puppy because it just looks cute without doing any research and what it takes to give a dog a good life that they deserve. They've been human's best friend for centuries and earned their right to be treated with nothing but respect and love. It's our duty to earn the right to be their leader.

And on topic - every single picture in this thread is lovely!


----------



## crazyontrt (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## Administrator (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello all,

Thanks for all the great pics!!!

Here is a mock up of the banner for the site, please review and let me know your thoughts.

Ignore the placeholders and the two different banners are for different screen or device monitor sizes.

Jeff M


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Love It!


----------



## sharikirby (Apr 10, 2016)

My pups!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice Job administrator!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

looks great!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

t


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh wow the banner is done-looks great many gsd!!! I like it. Just seems like it missing something--hmm:yum:


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

I would hate being the one choosing pictures! How can you?! Every single one of them looks great. GSDs are all aesthetically pleasing and simply beautiful

Very good looking banner :wub:

The only thing I would add is a goofy looking puppy That would add a flavor to the banner.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Administrator said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thanks for all the great pics!!!
> 
> ...


I only wish there were a white GSD in there, maybe a long coated GSD, a rich black/red GSD. More diversity, show all colors and hair lengths of the GSD.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

lol..... and if each of us were charged to come up with the banner there would be a hundred different variations. 

I noticed so many great action shots and stunning scenery. Lots too with snow flying or balls in the mouth. I thought it would be great to have all the varieties of service dogs represented too. But, in the end they have a format they have to stick by and only so much space to work with. Our breed of choice is multi colored and multi talented. I don't think a 1 inch banner could include all we would like to see in it......

Someone else brought up the idea of bring the photo contest back. I wonder if that could help us share all the great photos we have?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

HappyGoLucky said:


> I would hate being the one choosing pictures! How can you?! Every single one of them looks great. GSDs are all aesthetically pleasing and simply beautiful
> 
> Very good looking banner :wub:
> 
> The only thing I would add is a goofy looking puppy That would add a flavor to the banner.





LaRen616 said:


> I only wish there were a white GSD in there, maybe a long coated GSD, a rich black/red GSD. More diversity, show all colors and hair lengths of the GSD.


I have to agree with both of these. It would have been nice to see a greater cross representation. 

And just for the record, I did not submit any pictures of a young puppy, a white GSD or a longcoat GSD and the picture I submitted of a black and red stunk so no expectations.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes would be to good idea to change banner with the change of seasons so to get all the lines, colors, patterns and coat types of the gsd.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree with others, It would be nice to see a white GSD and a coated GSD, but I'm not biased


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

astrovan2487 said:


> pictures of my Pasta


Beautiful old timer.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I must be missing it....where is the new banner? I thought the banner was the home screen header but I guess not. I am so excited to see it!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Lobo dog said:


> I must be missing it....where is the new banner? I thought the banner was the home screen header but I guess not. I am so excited to see it!


It is as far as I know.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Lobo dog said:


> I must be missing it....where is the new banner? I thought the banner was the home screen header but I guess not. I am so excited to see it!


Scroll down the comments a few pages and you'll see a comment where they posted the mock ups for the website and for a mobile app.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I was wondering if that reference was for the mobile app. I thought maybe (cause I'm old school) maybe the difference between my puny 15" screen and the newer, bigger, better ones....


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> I was wondering if that reference was for the mobile app. I thought maybe (cause I'm old school) maybe the difference between my puny 15" screen and the newer, bigger, better ones....


Eh, that was my assumption but I could be wrong.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

That's probably a correct assumption. I sell on the internet and have been informed that 35% of my sales are coming from mobile phones now. It's such a puny screen but I guess being able to shop and text while your doing other things is all that counts now.....


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Beautiful! I'm honored to be part of this


----------



## Administrator (Jan 25, 2010)

Heya guys,

We are updating the site now and I will post up a feedback thread once we are complete.

Closing this one down now to avoid confusion. 

Jeff M


----------

